# Cat stiffening legs and losing control of limbs for 10 second increments.



## Linsmd (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi all!
I'm looking for some answers about some odd behavior regarding my mother in laws cat. She called me a few days ago as usual and mentioned her cat, Maddox, was having these episodes where he stiffens his back legs and then will seem to be frozen for around ten seconds. It seems like he's in distress according to her. She noted that he has been pooping and ironstone as normal. It's been about a week and a half since she first told me about it.

I suggested she change his food (meow mix. Bleck!) and stop letting him into the basement like she will usually do in the mornings sometimes just in case there is something down there he is ingesting. She also feeds him a decent amount of tuna so I suggested she stop that as well for the time being.
I went over this morning to see if maybe I could witness an episode but I didn't even see him as he is very skittish.
I can't really find any info on this type of behavior so I'm hoping someone here perhaps dealt with the same thing.
I'm wondering if maybe this is a sign of seizures? She hasn't seen him have one but maybe the stiffening of muscles is an indication that it's happening while he does his usual hiding?

If anyone has any suggestions let me know!



Additional info about Maddox:
Male
3 years old
Neutered and UTD on vaccines.
Lives with 7 other cats, including 2 which are his sisters and one which is his mother. No similar behavior in them. 
Used to be VERY aggressive to the other cats, but has since stopped


Thanks! If there's anything else you need to know let know and I can ask.






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

VET ASAP! It sounds to me like your mom's cat is having seizures. Small children + animals DON'T "jerk" the way adult humans do when seizing. I'd get it to the vet asap - have her write down any + all details of each occurrence.

(not a cat story but . . . ) I was home with my son's labrador when he (the lab) started to seize. He didn't shake or jerk or anything like that - he'd just get very stiff for a minute or more and then his muscles would relax - he was obviously extremely upset + disoriented (his head was in my lap and between him + "his wife" they wouldn't let me move away from him) - just when I thought it was over, it would start again + again . . . uncontrollable stiffening of muscles . . . 

this was 3 in the morning and i finally had to convince the 2 dogs that i'd be right back (his wife growled at me when i got up to leave, she expected me to help him) and i went + woke up son and we took him to the 24/7 animal ER . . . he seized again + again for over at least an hour and 1/2 before the vet got meds into him. NOT good.

The cat really needs some medical attention soon!

Best wishes!


----------



## Linsmd (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks, Bon! 

I'll call her right now. That's what I suspected as well I just didn't want to scare her especially since I didn't see it myself. Luckily she has the cat carrier ready to go because she was anticipating needing to take him!

I'll keep you updated


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

*paws crossed*


----------



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

My wife and I saw a kitten in a shelter that we were thinking of adopting. She didn't seem to be in very good health. She didn't want to play or explore the room. She just wanted to be held. When we checked on her later we found out that she'd been having seizures. She was no longer on the adoption list. I don't know if she died or if she had to be put down. If I ever see a cat like that when I do cat socialization I'll make sure I spend time with them every day. Even if the cat can't be adopted it still deserves to be loved by somebody.


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

I don't know about cats, but I know for dogs there's medication to prevent future seizures . . . son's dog is on them + has been fine for the last 10 years now . . . seizure free.


----------



## larsan (May 3, 2014)

Bill the Cat Guy said:


> My wife and I saw a kitten in a shelter that we were thinking of adopting. She didn't seem to be in very good health. She didn't want to play or explore the room. She just wanted to be held. When we checked on her later we found out that she'd been having seizures. She was no longer on the adoption list. I don't know if she died or if she had to be put down. If I ever see a cat like that when I do cat socialization I'll make sure I spend time with them every day. Even if the cat can't be adopted it still deserves to be loved by somebody.


That is so sweet.


----------



## Lexie's mom (Aug 31, 2013)

Sounds like you MIL kitty may be having petit mal seizures. Our kitty Is epileptic and her seizures are very violent. She flops around so hard she knocked over a kitchen chair once. She then falls over and does a paddeling motion with her legs. When she stops that she twitches and jerks. She then comes out it very lovey and hungry. Her seizures are considered grand mal and she takes phenobarbital every 12 hours. She has one seizure every 30 to 45 days which is considered being under control. You might recommend to your MIL that she keep a journal noting when these happen how long they last etc. most vets will ask for this info. Good luck to her and her kitty!


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

I guess I was wrong about animals not "jerking"! I stand corrected.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

after reading your first sentence...i thought seizure. i would take to the vet.


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

hoping for an update with GOOD news! *paws crossed*


----------

